# euramobil 810 side sliding window



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

hi

does anyone know where we can purchase the outer glazing or the full side sliding window for our euramobil?

our euramobil 810 got hit by a golf ball/stone(whatever) a week or so back and it cracked the outer pane on the slide window at the side. we have e mailed elite who have been in touch with euramobil and asked for us. apparently the window comes as a complete unit and not two seperate windows at a cost of £322.24. we only need the outer bit or even the slide window......
any ideas???


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Hannah

Try Ken at Magnums in Grimsby. They helped me out this week and were superb. They had lots of windows in stock

stew


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Stew,

Tried Elite and they want £325 to source one from Germany!!!

must be a way to get one cheaper...

Seagull


----------

